# Got me a Challenger...



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

I ordered an SRT 392 Challenger with the 8 Speed A/T. Tech package, sunroof, Nav and summer tires. 
Billet silver with black Alcantara interior w/ red seat belts. I asked about ordering a Hellcat, but the wait was over 18 mos., if I got one at all, so I passed.

It came in to the dealer in late April. 6-piston Brembos w/ 15" rotors on the front . Car is heluva lot of fun. The Tech is impressive...adjustable suspension and probably the best Nav that I have used. The trans has been amazing so far. I really like it.





































.


----------



## Bill837 (Apr 17, 2015)

If it gives sefice like my 2006 SRT-8 Charger, you should be pretty happy. My car is at a little over 190K of driving fun.


----------



## MoparJim (Dec 3, 2014)

Nice.


----------



## Racer-X / 6'er (May 19, 2013)

Cool!

I know they get bad press on this site, but I like Dodge. Traded in a 2006 Charger for my 650. Both were great cars, just for different reasons. Still have a 2007 4x4 Dodge truck that's used for carrying stuff. I know every time I get in and turn the key, it's going to start without taking me to the cleaners for some obscure code repair.


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

Hard to port! OK, ease back now. And drop anchor!


----------



## wyb (Jul 10, 2008)

I have never driven one, and I go hot then cold on them - I'll see one and think it looks amazing, then I see another and think it's a little clunky... grr... I want to like them - but it goes back + forth... like, disklike, like, dislike... :dunno:


----------



## M-technik-3 (May 2, 2005)

wyb said:


> I have never driven one, and I go hot then cold on them - I'll see one and think it looks amazing, then I see another and think it's a little clunky... grr... I want to like them - but it goes back + forth... like, disklike, like, dislike... :dunno:


Agreed but I like this one, another car guy in our town with identical looking one and I like it MINUS the assault style windows. Hate the lack of windows. But then again I drive an E30 still with a lot of glass.

My misses used to own a Magnum Hemi and it was the same you sat down in it with small windows around you. She sold that for the E34 M5 Touring, we like that better.


----------



## MoparJim (Dec 3, 2014)

I was in the BMW today at a light next to a modern Camaro. I can't believe how BIG those cars are on the outside. One of the reasons the BMW appealed to me was that it wasn't 4' tall on the quarter panels...


----------



## MeNoo (Jun 22, 2014)

Justin T said:


> Hard to port! OK, ease back now. And drop anchor!


+1 I don't have great sea-legs. : puke:


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

Justin T said:


> Hard to port! OK, ease back now. And drop anchor!


Oh no. Not that bad.....I think its 94 - .95g.

The best part is that I take Mulholland to and from work daily. Cant wait for some douche in a 550 to come up behind me. You know the type...Invincible because of the badge on their car. I'll enjoy making them kiss the guard rail because of their preconceived notions...Hope they got the gap insurance on their lease.

:thumbup:


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Oh no. Not that bad.....I think its 94 - .95g.
> 
> The best part is that I take Mulholland to and from work daily. Cant wait for some douche in a 550 to come up behind me. You know the type...Invincible because of the badge on their car. I'll enjoy making them kiss the guard rail because of their preconceived notions...Hope they got the gap insurance on their lease.
> 
> :thumbup:


Really? You think I would waste my time in the 550? Look, I know the 550 is a luxo sled (albeit a fast one in a straight line); I am not stupid. It is the one thing I am somewhat disappointed about it. I am hoping once we get the runflats off it and put on conventionals, that will change at least a little

But...that's why I have the 997.2 S.

Now, you want to try and keep up with me in that...well, don't bother...best just drop anchor.

:angel:


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

.


Frank Rizzo said:


> You know the type...Invincible because of the badge on their car. I'll enjoy making them kiss the guard rail because of their preconceived notions...Hope they got the gap insurance on their lease.


Cool story Bro. Success because you got to work into another thread that you own a Porsche.

Time to go Seagull someone else's thread now? :dunno:

:angel:


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

Frank Rizzo said:


> .
> 
> Cool story Bro. Success because you got to work into another thread that you own a Porsche.
> 
> ...


So you quote yourself and I am the a-hole for expressing an opinion on the general auto forum about your selected car. Right...

Look man, enjoy your car...to each their own and crap...be careful in the curves... .94g was good in the 90s...


----------



## wyb (Jul 10, 2008)

Justin T said:


> So you quote yourself and I am the a-hole for expressing an opinion on the general auto forum about your selected car. Right...
> 
> Look man, enjoy your car...to each their own and crap...be careful in the curves... .94g was good in the 90s...


an American muscle car isn't bought for the twisties - and you know it.

Lateral G is not the only metric that matters - fun for the $-spend makes the Miata a better value car than your p-car if that's the only metric that matters - but we all know it isn't.... :dunno:

So, sure, it's not a better car, just better for some for coin that the buyers of said car have to spend... I you come along and point out 'I have a p-car with better numbers than your car' - yes, they come across a-hole-ish... 

You certainly do _*seem*_ to 'seagul' a whole lot of the threads you participate in with the 'I have a p-car'... so yeah, pointing out that you have something better constantly does come across quite poorly... after the 100th time I can see where the term seaguling comes from... .that you can't says more about your posting style and mindset imo.

I'm sure if you hang out in rennlist and other p-car forums there are folks there with the newer year car and/or the next model up who can be seen doing the same there - funny thing is, I know a guy who has TWO p-cars, a 996 C4S and a 991 GT3 - he *used* to be constantly pointing it out (he's bought porsches since he was 19 - and yes, with his own money) - but time and having a family have both mellowed him - more often than not he doesn't feel the need to remind everyone about his cars any more - he's a better person to be around because of it :dunno:

oh and the guy I know with two p-cars - he drives this to and from work:










and I know he's a good driver - but he flopped this top-heavy thing on it's side TWICE - he caught a lot of flack for that... and he was a total good-sport about it.... we all know he's got cars worth most of his friends' houses - that's not the point. That he grew out of his boastful youth is a sign of maturity, and he's a better person to be around for having matured. :dunno:

That you retorted here and once again threw out that swipe about the lateral G figure as a 'parting gift' indicates to me that you are still in need of some 'personal growth'... you couldn't resist - could you? :thumbdwn:

The nicest well off people I know wouldn't come across as being rich - and the biggest jerks I know are social climbers, materialistic and total d1cks.

I decided a long time ago to try not be in the latter category - it doesn't mean I cannot appreciate what I have and what I would like - it makes me a nicer person to be around, and that's a CHOICE someone has to make. :eeps:


----------



## eazy (Aug 20, 2002)

wyb said:


> an American muscle car isn't bought for the twisties - and you know it.
> 
> Lateral G is not the only metric that matters - fun for the $-spend makes the Miata a better value car than your p-car if that's the only metric that matters - but we all know it isn't.... :dunno:
> 
> ...


Saying "American muscle car isn't bought for the twisties" is an outdated statement since their are many modern muscle cars like the 2016 Shelby gt350 and the Camero Z/28 that can handle really well. In fact the Z/28 beat the 911 turbo s at barber Motorsports track in Alabama both cars had Randy Probst behind the wheel and the Z/28 won motortrend's best drivers car


----------



## wyb (Jul 10, 2008)

eazy said:


> Saying "American muscle car isn't bought for the twisties" is an outdated statement since their are many modern muscle cars like the 2016 Shelby gt350 and the Camero Z/28 that can handle really well. In fact the Z/28 beat the 911 turbo s at barber Motorsports track in Alabama both cars had Randy Probst behind the wheel and the Z/28 won motortrend's best drivers car


the Z/28 is certainly not what many think of as standard American muscle - the engine + the track tuning are A-MAY-ZING... so is the price-tag for a Camaro - around $68k - and if you read the tests, they wanted a GT3 to test against the track-setup Z/28, but couldn't get one... no doubt the Z/28 breaks the stereotype though..


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

So, I simply post a somewhat stickpoke making some fun of the Challenger, a car I am admittedly not a fan of. This is an internet forum and people do express their opinions...

Then it is posted back about some douche in a 550 that he wants to challenge (no pun intended) on Mulholland which is a well known, beautiful road that is full of twisties. I, being a driver of a 550 as well as my car which is listed in my user info visible in each post, retort assuming I am being called out for lack of a better term as said douche saying that is not what the 550 is for, that is lets me down in this arena but that is why I have my car (notice I am trying not to say Porsche since a bunch seem very sensitive). Again, I am the a-hole because someone has a Challenger that they want to drive aggressively on Mulholland but according to wyb is not really a good car in the twisties and that is not why they are purchased.

So wyb and Rizzo - figure out what the right purpose of the 392 Challenger is and then enjoy it in good health.

As eazy posted above, saying an American muscle car is not meant for the twisties as a generality is a false statement nowadays as there are quite a few that can best my beloved car all day long nowadays and as car lovers, we are all better off that they can!!!


----------



## MoparJim (Dec 3, 2014)

eazy said:


> Saying "American muscle car isn't bought for the twisties" is an outdated statement since their are many modern muscle cars like the 2016 Shelby gt350 and the Camero Z/28 that can handle really well. In fact the Z/28 beat the 911 turbo s at barber Motorsports track in Alabama both cars had Randy Probst behind the wheel and the Z/28 won motortrend's best drivers car


Guys with Mopars have been building cars that handle well for many years. Two of the most serious efforts are Ehrenberg's Green Brick and the Tim Werner-built Red Brick (really never had a name while he owned it). The Green Brick (Mopar Action magazine) was one of the dominant cars in the one-lap series for a few years. Both cars happen to be 1968 Plymouth Valiants. Werner's car now belongs to an old friend of mine.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

Good for me. Ive been gone for a while and its funny you ^ had to burn a few calories defending yourself.
:rofl:

Man...Im really loving this car. Best car I've ever owned and really puts a smile on my face. Just went over 2500 miles. Ive never gotten so many positive comments and thumbs up for any prior vehicle !










.


----------



## Mykatie (Aug 8, 2012)

Love that car. When was a kid I owned a 1970 Dodge Charger. It was only the 318, but it was the world to me. A beautiful car. I put a cherry bomb thrush muffler, Jensen Triaxles, and some big old F60's on the back and was in heaven blasting Led Zeppelin on the way home from the Rock clubs. If I can find a picture I will add it.


----------

